# layout issues.....where to setup



## mrsollars (Apr 17, 2008)

what i'm attempting to layout is 

LRC SCS-01's

Surrounds SBS-01's

Sub SVS 20-39PC Plus

the large opening to the right of the fireplace is a kitchen of the same size of the living room. (laminate floor)
there is a hallway in the back left corner....and a descending stairwell to the basement behind the couch.


the setup almost HAS to go in that corner (where it is now) bc no walls are opposite each other....enough... to watch the tv on a flat wall. 

any suggestions. this was done on google sketch....so feel free to take a crack at it yourself....if you feel so inclined. 


thanks everybody. 
matt


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Wow, now that's a tough room. Can the TV go above the fireplace?


----------



## mrsollars (Apr 17, 2008)

i was told never to do that....we use the fireplace often in the winter and i thought it was an 
uncomfortable angle to watch at. if the couch was further back maybe....but it's only about 9-10 feet from the mantle. about 11ft from the current position. 

i posted this at ''another forum'' and got the same first response....''tough room''

i was also thinking to put the sub (pictured as a box, but i think i'm going cylinder now) behind the tv. i'll have unused and 'hideable' space there

i'm sure ''we'' can figure something out. 
matt


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Yes, if it's a functioning fireplace, it's not a great idea.

I'd close the whole room up, and put surrounds on stands. It's will be better to sit closer to your TV anyway; assuming 42" 720p, you'll want to be ~63" away. When company comes over, you can kick the furniture out to wherever it's comfortable for entertaining, and move the surround on stands.

What about the wire for the surrounds?

I hear you, don't want to trip over those. If you own the place, I'd pop a hole for them under the couch and run them under the floor or carpet. If you don't own the place, square everything up like the second picture and wall mount the surrounds.

Actually, looking at it now, that second option makes more sense in both scenarios.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

mrsollars said:


> ... the setup almost HAS to go in that corner (where it is now) bc no walls are opposite each other....enough... to watch the tv on a flat wall...


So, this means that the wall behind the sofa is a half wall, Right???

If it is, is there any way you can rise it to the ceiling ... I think this will be a better location than where it is now and do the set up that Marshall suggested ... :yes:

If you own this house ... is a good idea to start saving to convert your basement into a HT :bigsmile:


----------



## mrsollars (Apr 17, 2008)

sorry...it's not a halfwall...it's a railing with spindles.

and my sketch isn't exactly to scale. 

there is NO way to have either of the setups proposed....due to size of the couch and the chair. 

i'll try to get a ''to scale'' drawing up....or maybe some actual shots. 

and i'll have to stress....for the WAF.....this is a 'living room''. not a HT room. i'm just wanting some better sound...in my ''living room''.

i'll get back asap. 

the couch is slightly 'toed in' towards the tv as is. if everything NEEDED to stay in it's current position....where would you put the speakers???


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

mrsollars said:


> ....or maybe some actual shots.


That will be excellent ... :yes:



> ... the couch is slightly 'toed in' towards the tv as is. if everything NEEDED to stay in it's current position....where would you put the speakers???


I think you only have two options: 1) use stands. LCR in front will be no problem, Right??? ... now, about the rear, if your couch is toed in, I'm sure you have a little space between seat and wall/rail; you can place them there :yes:

2) Wall/Ceiling mount. You're challenge will be again for the rear speakers, assuming you don't have a catedral ceiling you can place them in the ceiling point them down; you don't need to point them to your ears ... :yes:

Between this two options, I think using stands is the best :dunno:


----------



## mrsollars (Apr 17, 2008)

actually.....though the couch is toed in....stands are probably out. 
the speaker...on a stand....would basically be sitting ON the arm of the couch. 

this room sucks. i'll try to get some pictures up tonight. 
matt


----------



## PT800 (Feb 19, 2008)

With the diagonal setup there is no reason to put the surrounds right next to the sofa. Mount the surrounds on or near the walls, in line with the seating. The right surround would be near that corner, and the left surround would be near the window or sliding door, or whatever that opening is.
I find nothing more irratating than having surround speakers too close to the seating. 
Another thing with the diagonal setup you reduce the early reflections that occur when the speakers are setup square to the room and the mains are too close to the side walls.


----------



## mrsollars (Apr 17, 2008)

Ok......here are some pictures of the room. 
the couch is HUGE in this living room. 
the diagonal is out of the question. really it's looking like the current setup is stuck....but the speaker layout is up for grabs. 

here are the new pics....


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

My solution: What's in the basement?


----------



## mrsollars (Apr 17, 2008)

not a living room for my wife to watch tv in. 

(i think this is the only necessary response.)


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

mrsollars said:


> ... the diagonal is out of the question.....


What do you mean with this statement??? ... Do you want to leave the couch the way it is now???

If you place it diagonally (in the same spot) ... you'll have enough room to place the speakers on the back of the couch using stands :yes:

If not, the only solution I see is to hang the speakers above the couch (let me see if I can find a picture for you, so you can see what I mean) :yes:


----------



## titch-- (Sep 15, 2006)

I was bord and wanted to mess around with paint and thought about something like this, if you had enough room.










and then you could watch tv for the kitchen table to. heh


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

salvasol said:


> ... If not, the only solution I see is to hang the speakers above the couch (let me see if I can find a picture for you, so you can see what I mean) :yes:


I found them ... here is the link (look at post # 4) http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-audio-speakers/6798-surround-speaker-placement.html

You can be creative and hide the wires ... :dontknow:


----------



## mrsollars (Apr 17, 2008)

it's not that i ''want to leave the couch where it is now''.....i just think i have to. 

it's just too obtrusive to move it out to the middle. there is no clean line to walk from one end to the kitchen. 

the 'hanging' option would be ok....but i guess i'm not sure where i would hang them and not be in the way. 
will the adjustment in the receiver be able to adjust enough if one surround is further from the 'sweet spot' than another??

(i can't see the 'paint' rendition when i'm at school....but when i get home, i'll check it out. whatever it looks like...thanks for taking the time to do it.)

matt


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

mrsollars said:


> ... the 'hanging' option would be ok....but i guess i'm not sure where i would hang them and not be in the way... will the adjustment in the receiver be able to adjust enough if one surround is further from the 'sweet spot' than another?? ...


A picture is worth 1000 words :bigsmile:

Here is a sketch of what I think ... 

 


the sofa won't be in the middle of the way, you will have a better angle to watch TV (I think) and you have space in the back for stands or if you decide to hang them you can do it anywhere in the ceiling; just use a short wire or maybe you can find or make a bracket :dontknow:

To answer your question ... yes, the receiver will be able to calculate the distance of the speakers; but is a good idea to manually check the set up after running the autocalibration :yes:

I forgot ... Do you use the table in the front of the couch??? ... if you don't need it, you can place it behind the seat ans use it as the stand; with the surround speakers you don't need them at ear level the idea is to fill the room with the effects ... try and see if you like the results ...


----------



## mrsollars (Apr 17, 2008)

in the last rendition with the couch pulled way out from the corner.....it sounds like you're suggesting putting the surrounds on stands....immediately behind the left and right armrests of the couch. is this correct? 

the couch is pulled 'slightly' out like this...but not to this extreme. the surrounds will have to be mounted on the wall bc i simply don't feel that i have the floorspace to stand mount them in this room configuration. the viewing angle that i currently have...doesn't bother us. the left side is pulled out maybe 6-8 inches...as it is in the last post.


----------



## mrsollars (Apr 17, 2008)

so if they had to be mounted on the wall....the surrounds that is.....where is the optimal place for this to be done. assuming the couch is where it is in it's original location...but slightly toed in to face the corner tv setup?

what wall.....pointed where....what height on wall....etc.??

thanks. 
matt


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

2-3 feet above ear level, shooting across the back of the couch.



mrsollars said:


> so if they had to be mounted on the wall....the surrounds that is.....where is the optimal place for this to be done. assuming the couch is where it is in it's original location...but slightly toed in to face the corner tv setup?
> 
> what wall.....pointed where....what height on wall....etc.??
> 
> ...


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

mrsollars said:


> so if they had to be mounted on the wall....the surrounds that is.....where is the optimal place for this to be done. assuming the couch is where it is in it's original location...but slightly toed in to face the corner tv setup?
> 
> what wall.....pointed where....what height on wall....etc.??
> 
> thanks. matt


Sorry it took to long ... :bigsmile:

If you want you can use the wall in the right and the wall next to the hallway (the receiver will adjust for the distance) :yes: ... 

All this time I been thinking/saying ceiling mount ... but I completely forgot what speakers you're trying to install (SBS-01, Right???) ... Im sure those are heavy and will be hard to find a bracket that can hold them to install on ceiling (so they'll be close to couch).:duh:


----------

